# Russo ~ 1.5 year old neutered Lionhead



## Kipcha (Mar 29, 2013)

Meet Russo, a 1 and a half year old Lionhead buck!

Russo came from a family who could no longer keep him due to severe allergies. The family loved him very much but after having to send the daughter to the hospital due to the allergies, they decided they simply could not keep him anymore.

Before then, he had been in Petland for over a year, waiting for someone to take him home. The woman who took him watched him in the store for a long time and said that he seemed stressed by this lifestyle, and really who could blame him. Can you imagine, a little over a year in a pet store! 

Russo definitely needs a good family to settle down with and spend the rest of his life with!

Russo is a very sweet and loving rabbit who is well mannered and loves attention. He settles in very well and likes to interact with people, he would make someone a very nice first rabbit or a bondmate for another rabbit as he is quite laid back.

We are a rescue located in Calgary, AB, Canada.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 30, 2013)

Wish we were closer.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 31, 2013)

Oh he is so cute! I really hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Kipcha (May 21, 2013)

Russo is still up for adoption!


----------



## BriarBun (May 24, 2013)

OMG he's so cute! I have been wanting a lionhead forever. Too bad I am not closer or I would take him


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (May 24, 2013)

OMG, he is soo adorable! I hope he gets adopted soon.


----------



## Kipcha (Jul 30, 2013)

Russo was adopted! He lives in a free roam home with a lovely young couple and is totally spoiled. Glad for it, he's such a lovely boy.

Here's a pic in his new home.


----------



## Tauntz (Jul 30, 2013)

:woohoo Great news! Congratulations to Russo & his new family! May they have many healthy happy years together! Bunny hugs!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jul 30, 2013)

Yay!!! That is so awesome that Russo got the perfect home that he deserves! :woohoo


----------

